# Why haven't my lionlops ears lopped yet?



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 15, 2012)

My bunny is a lionhead cross mini lop, she is 10 weeks old on sunday and her ears have still not lopped.
What age do lop eared bunnies ears usually lop and can they just be a late lopper?


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 15, 2012)

Just because your bunny has lop in it doesn't mean the ears will fall down. Even full lop bunnys can remain copter buns for life. So once you cross them their more likely to stand up.
My 2 are lion lop crosses and their ears stand up.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 15, 2012)

The good news, if they never lop, is that she & your other rabbits can communicate better.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 15, 2012)

We had one cross that just had longer ears, and another mix whose ears stick strait out--when she runs it looks like an airplane taxiing on the runway for a takeoff.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jun 17, 2012)

like the other's said, they may not lop. I've had purebred hollands who's ears never fully lopped, with one being almost 4 months till his lopped over-and he had long ears for a lop!


----------



## cwolfec (Jun 17, 2012)

I heard once that Lop bunnies are deaf....is that true?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 17, 2012)

no thats not true at least not with my lop franklin. He hears the veggie bag pretty well i think lol


----------



## wendymac (Jun 17, 2012)

My lops are definitely not deaf. Max can hear that raisin container opening from a mile away. LOL Plus you can be in the other room and call her and she comes zipping to you.


----------



## kjm84 (Jun 17, 2012)

Definitely not true. My lop bunny comes running when you call his name or ask if he wants a raisin or just hears the rustle of a bag (he loves junk food) :biggrin2:


----------



## bellablueyes (Jun 19, 2012)

I have two lionlops that are sisters. One has stand up ears and the other is a helicopter. I have also seen siblings from my lops litter and one has ears that stand up. You would never know he was a lop bunny. And my lop and helicopter hear just as well as my buns with stand up ears.


----------

